# Filtering problem



## 360spyder (Mar 14, 2014)

I just made a 700ml batch of test e and it was perfect, then I went to filter with blue nalgene 0.22 filters and a slow ass hand pump, but it started out well then the tube slipped out of the juice and I got everything straightened up because it hadn't been sterilized yet, now I can't get it to start filtering again. Any suggestions


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 14, 2014)

Whats the filter system u use ? See If u can take a pin of air and push thru filter .post a pic if u can


----------



## 360spyder (Mar 14, 2014)

298-9020 large volume fast cap with a hand pump. If you look at the picture in the post right down from mine labeled "for those doing larger batches" I'm using that exact system there is a picture of on the front page of that post. Thanks brother


----------

